# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for May 2017 <==



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for *189 visa* and hope to be invited in *May 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you.* Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.*

Please make a note on these:

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.
*
STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.


Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...=&txt=Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further, 

Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more* 


*PRE-INVITE*

if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then *Initiate PCC action for countries which take some time to process*. For Eg FBI PCC, as my friends say it takes around 10-12 weeks, so it is best to initiate the process at least a month before the date you are sure of getting an invite.

*INTERIM STAGE
*
Between EOI submission and invite, think of how you are going to pay the visa fees, there are several ways to pay which is listed on How to Pay

However the best one I found with respect to Indian applicants is the TRAVEL CARD OR FOREX CARD - Single currency or multi currency, anyone will do

there are several banks which offer travel cards - ICICI, AXIS, HDFC, besides this some travel agents like cox and kings offer travel card. do some research over conversion rate(AUD TO INR) before buying a travel card and loading Australian $ into it. strike a deal at the optimum time. Having a bank account with these banks could help in getting travel card, as per my experience ICICI is the one which issues travel card easily without much of drama. 

*POST INVITE*

The status in skillselect will change to INVITED and a new button APPLY VISA will appear in the skill select page, clicking on that button will take you to immiaccount page where you need to create an account. Fill the 17 page form, most of data inside that is retrieved from EOI


*after receiving invite you have 60 days to submit visa application.*

Submitting a visa application - it means creating an immiaccount, filling details of self and dependents in immiaccount and paying visa fees for self and dependents

*Migrating Dependents* - mention spouse, defacto partner and child here, it is economical and time saving to add spouse and children within your PR application instead of taking spouse visa or child visa for them at a later stage.

*adding parents as migrating dependents* is not possible after Nov 19, 2016 since the definition of MEMBER OF FAMILY UNIT has changed since that date. 

see link for details https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
*
visa fees* is 3600 $- primary applicant, 1800$- dependent applicant over 18 year, 900$- dependent applicants under 18 years age. along with this there will be some service tax charged while payment of visa fees, 

:nerd::nerd:*RELEVANT DOCUMENTS*:nerd::nerd:

We need to submit all documents which are required to prove the claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases

*Document Naming Tips* When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

*Document Size* - less than 5 MB
*Number of Documents* - 60 per applicant i.e. 60 for you, 60 for spouse, 60 for child

More details on Attach documents to an online application

Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80 & 1221
18 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Additional Applicant over 18*

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80 & 1221
9 Photo - passport size
10 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*In case of de-facto relation* provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

:baby:*Additional Applicant under 18*:baby:
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

*if you are claiming points for partner skills* then below mentioned needs to be provided in addition to what is mentioned above

1. *Skill assessment letter of partner*
2. *Proof of Competent English* - IELTS 6 or equivalent
3. Employment documents - *not mandatory*, but sometimes case officer can ask for this, if you have it then front load 

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience - In principle *it is not required *to provide any document for which we havent claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory

*PCC - Police clearance certificate *

*Indian PCC* - if you are in India, you need to create an account on PSK(passport seva kendra) website Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project and apply for PCC from there, 

if current address is different from passport address then you need to have a proof for current address, the list of documents are mentioned on PSK document advisor, however a photo passbook in a nationalised bank serves the best address proof.

if you are outside India, then you need to do it through Indian Embassy/High Commission in that country, alternatively there are some agencies like VFS global who help in getting pcc, their service is paid as far as i know

*USA PCC* - this thread is a good guide for USA PCC http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

*Singapore PCC or COC* - to be applied as Certificate of clearance on E-Services, some discussion on SG PCC on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-singapore-police-clearance-certificate.html

on the similar lines, PCC from various countries can be done either online or through their embassy in your country

*Medicals AFTER visa Lodge*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians

*Medicals BEFORE Visa Lodge *Some applicants prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

*My health declarations* MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly.


*continued........*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*

One significant thing regarding *IED or Must Enter Australia Before Date*

IED is generally one year from the date of medicals or pcc whichever is earlier

Eg. PA did medicals on 01.03.2017, spouse did on 10.03.2017 and child did on 15.04.2017, 

PCC date(considering applicants have lived in India, USA & Singapore)- USA 25.02.17, India - 12.03.2017, SG - 18.03.2017

the IED calculation will be done on earliest of all these i.e 25.02.2017, the iED will probably be 24.02.2017. 

Hence applicant must gauge the situation and do pcc/medicals to get good time between visa grant and IED, else travel will have to be arranged in a hurry and flight tickets could cost a fortune.


*After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and pick up a hobby...*

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> *DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good job. Thanks for the thread as well as the informations above.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shari99 (Nov 28, 2016)

Number of documnets to be provided are 60 as mentioned in the initial post but the list for the primary applicant is only for 18 documents, can someone guide me about this?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> *DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*
> 
> One significant thing regarding *IED or Must Enter Australia Before Date*
> 
> ...


That s drawback. I did my PCC in hope that will get invite. Now if i get invite by july, my pcc date is of march hence ill be getting IED as next year march. If pocessing take a bit longer say like 2 to 3 months. In that case till the day i get grant ill be in mid of novemeber. In that case ill have only 3 to 4 months to wrap things in india. Am i correct in sayingso?? Please guide.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohrama (Aug 29, 2016)

Sultan

Thank you very much for sharing the information. It should save lot of time for all those who are expecting invitation in May.


----------



## Mohrama (Aug 29, 2016)

I have submitted EOI today with 70 pts (Prog Analyst). Any idea when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shari99 said:


> Number of documnets to be provided are 60 as mentioned in the initial post but the list for the primary applicant is only for 18 documents, can someone guide me about this?


some documents could be in multiples like an applicant has worked in 4-5 companies and will be having one reference letter for each, one tax documents for each year... hence 60 numbers can be attached out of 18 possible document types


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> That s drawback. I did my PCC in hope that will get invite. Now if i get invite by july, my pcc date is of march hence ill be getting IED as next year march. If pocessing take a bit longer say like 2 to 3 months. In that case till the day i get grant ill be in mid of novemeber. In that case ill have only 3 to 4 months to wrap things in india. Am i correct in sayingso?? Please guide.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


why not apply a fresh pcc when you get invited or you are sure of getting the invite in say 2-3 weeks


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> why not apply a fresh pcc when you get invited or you are sure of getting the invite in say 2-3 weeks


I guess i cant apply unless the one get expired. Invite i guess im going to get only in july quota as no seats left for 2613.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> I guess i cant apply unless the one get expired. Invite i guess im going to get only in july quota as no seats left for 2613.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


you can surely apply for fresh pcc


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you can surely apply for fresh pcc


Okies will check. Thanks bud. For ur suggestion. Cheers
    

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

Good Luck everyone in May Round 
I hope receiving the invitation the next round

ANZSCO 233512
EOI Update : 22-04-2017
Point : 70


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

12th April Round results published https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx

*Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.*


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 12th April Round results published https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> *Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.*


Wow..Guess its safe to assume that Aus immigration has seen a major surge this year in years.

Lets hope the next 2 months they expedite on issuing grants to the crazy backlog they have and start in full steam from July 2017 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## xvrjsph (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all,

Have filed my EOI for 189 on 20-April with 65 points by when can i expect my application picked up.

Also i have worked in Victoria for a total of 3 years but not in the past 3 years, can i apply for Victoria state sponsorship ?


----------



## xvrjsph (Apr 24, 2017)

xvrjsph said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have filed my EOI for 189 on 20-April with 65 points by when can i expect my application picked up.
> 
> Also i have worked in Victoria for a total of 3 years but not in the past 3 years, can i apply for Victoria state sponsorship ?


Applied for Developer Programmer.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

xvrjsph said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have filed my EOI for 189 on 20-April with 65 points by when can i expect my application picked up.
> 
> Also i have worked in Victoria for a total of 3 years but not in the past 3 years, can i apply for Victoria state sponsorship ?


it is better to expect 189 invite after August

no idea about Victoria


----------



## xvrjsph (Apr 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it is better to expect 189 invite after August
> 
> no idea about Victoria


Thanks for the reply.

I can give PTE again to get additional 10 points. How good are the chances with 75 points to be picked in July. Have done my medicals for WP July-2016 so trying to avoid medicals again.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

xvrjsph said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I can give PTE again to get additional 10 points. How good are the chances with 75 points to be picked in July. Have done my medicals for WP July-2016 so trying to avoid medicals again.


with 75 points chances are high to be invited in July....

regarding medicals, i think DIBP may ask you to do medicals once more, because it should be valid at the time of visa grant and also it will be better to re-do medicals else you may get an initial entry date which will be tough to satisfy


----------



## xvrjsph (Apr 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> with 75 points chances are high to be invited in July....
> 
> regarding medicals, i think DIBP may ask you to do medicals once more, because it should be valid at the time of visa grant and also it will be better to re-do medicals else you may get an initial entry date which will be tough to satisfy


Thanks for the information.


----------



## jassahib (Apr 26, 2017)

Could anyone tell me, so ET remained on the SOL, but could I get an invitation at 60 points? I am already maxed out in PTE, degree assessment. My age is 23 and I don't have enough experience. Is there any way to increase my points or please suggest what do you expect will happen with 60 pointers considering my date of effect. Could I apply gor NZ PR?


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

jassahib said:


> Could anyone tell me, so ET remained on the SOL, but could I get an invitation at 60 points? I am already maxed out in PTE, degree assessment. My age is 23 and I don't have enough experience. Is there any way to increase my points or please suggest what do you expect will happen with 60 pointers considering my date of effect. Could I apply gor NZ PR?




Can you provide break down of your points cos what I see from your inputs is that ,

Age 23 = 30points
Pte max = 20pts
Degree = 15 pts 

Total = 65 pts 

Why you said 60 ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jassahib (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, Age is 25 points.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

jassahib said:


> Thanks for the reply, Age is 25 points.




60 points is ok but may take time as there are a lot of 65 / 70 pointers. 

You can go for state sponsorship but state might look into your work exp (vic). 

Try NSW SS and also vic n Queensland . 

If you get 5 more points will be a lot easy for you. Try spouse points if you can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jassahib (Apr 26, 2017)

I would consider getting married later. But as per the trends ET has given more than 500 invitations in July itself, is it not possible that they would first consider clearing their backlogs rather than increasing the cut off points.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all, I need some advise, I currently have 65 points + 5 points for ss under ICT BA, EOI filed on Jan 06 2017, once 189 reopens in July 2016, I wanted to claim my partner points, however have a few questions 

My wife is into accounts payables but not actual accounting, can she be assessed based on her Bcom degree, can accounts payable be considered in any list.

I am not sure what's going with NSW, can I still expect them sending invites for 65+5

By when can we expect 189 invites for 65 knowing that lot of 70+ will be pending once it opens in July 2017.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Till any expert answers your question:
For your first question
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/355969-skillselect-anzco-221111-accountant-assessment-cpa-australia.html

Second question (explore the last few pages)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants.html

Third question (you might need to post here)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1093602-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2016-a.html



Rmarw said:


> Hi all, I need some advise, I currently have 65 points + 5 points for ss under ICT BA, EOI filed on Jan 06 2017, once 189 reopens in July 2016, I wanted to claim my partner points, however have a few questions
> 
> My wife is into accounts payables but not actual accounting, can she be assessed based on her Bcom degree, can accounts payable be considered in any list.
> 
> ...


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I created an EOI on Jul 2015, but I was only able to claim 60 points on Jan 2017 (i.e. my DOE is Jan 2017). My occupation is 2334 (Electronics Engineer). 

When I checked the correspondence of my EOI, it said my EOI will expire on Jul 2017. Please advise me what to do because if I create another EOI, my DOE will be in May.

I'm very worried now. Please advise guys. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I created an EOI on Jul 2015, but I was only able to claim 60 points on Jan 2017 (i.e. my DOE is Jan 2017). My occupation is 2334 (Electronics Engineer).
> 
> When I checked the correspondence of my EOI, it said my EOI will expire on Jul 2017. Please advise me what to do because if I create another EOI, my DOE will be in May.
> 
> I'm very worried now. Please advise guys. Thanks


An EOI has a maximum life of 2 years. You need to create a new one if yours expires before you receive an invitation. Yes, you will have a new DOE. If you only reached 60 points in January 2017, what points total did you claim when you submitted your EOI?


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> An EOI has a maximum life of 2 years. You need to create a new one if yours expires before you receive an invitation. Yes, you will have a new DOE. If you only reached 60 points in January 2017, what points total did you claim when you submitted your EOI?


When I submitted my EOI in Jul 2015, it was only 55 points. I only got spouse point in Jan 2017. From what you are saying, I have no choice but to create another EOI and change the DOE to May 

Is there any way to renew the EOI without changing the DOE in Skillselect?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

minh_phan said:


> When I submitted my EOI in Jul 2015, it was only 55 points. I only got spouse point in Jan 2017. From what you are saying, I have no choice but to create another EOI and change the DOE to May
> 
> Is there any way to renew the EOI without changing the DOE in Skillselect?
> 
> Thanks


when you added spouse point in Jan 2017, it may have reached 60 points and the new Date of effect have changed to Jan 2017, I think it will remain in pool till Jan 2019

experts correct me if I am wrong


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> when you added spouse point in Jan 2017, it may have reached 60 points and the new Date of effect have changed to Jan 2017, I think it will remain in pool till Jan 2019
> 
> experts correct me if I am wrong


Thanks Sultan, I've just called DIBP. After waiting for 2 hours in the queue, they said after 2 years from the first submission my EOI will expire. It was really stupid of me not checking the expiry date in Jan.

Has anyone have this expiry experience before? Is there any button to renew it when it's close to expire?


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points (ICT BA) . My point break down is as follow,

Age: 30
Degr:15
Eng:10
Exp:5
Partner:5

Total: 65

but I have a problem in 190, because my partner is a chemical Engineer and his occupation is not in new CSOL (ST) list, but it is included in SOL (LTMT) list. so its clear that i can get 5 points for 189 by adding my partner occupation.
Because 189 use LTMT list and both occupations are in same List.

However it was not clear that can i get 5 points for 190 by adding my partner?
because 190 use ST list and then chemical engineering is not there....

please help me in this matter..


----------



## ddrabadia (May 4, 2017)

Does anyone know when the invitation rounds will take place in MAY 2017. There has been no word from the immigration department regarding the invitation rounds. Is that a usual practice?
I submitted my EOI on the 3rd with 70 Points


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

minh_phan said:


> Thanks Sultan, I've just called DIBP. After waiting for 2 hours in the queue, they said after 2 years from the first submission my EOI will expire. It was really stupid of me not checking the expiry date in Jan.
> 
> Has anyone have this expiry experience before? Is there any button to renew it when it's close to expire?


There is no renew option. Submit a new eoi

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Rmarw said:


> Hi all, I need some advise, I currently have 65 points + 5 points for ss under ICT BA, EOI filed on Jan 06 2017, once 189 reopens in July 2016, I wanted to claim my partner points, however have a few questions
> 
> My wife is into accounts payables but not actual accounting, can she be assessed based on her Bcom degree, can accounts payable be considered in any list.
> 
> ...


For 65 pointers in 189, it is either july 2nd round or aug 1st round

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is there a round of invitation in May 2017? Which date?

Thanks


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

I created my EOI for 189 and 190[NSW] both in same EOI on 12th April. Today I updated my 190 preferred state as VIC. So will my 189 application also go behind the que since both are in same EOI? Please help on this.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ddrabadia said:


> Does anyone know when the invitation rounds will take place in MAY 2017. There has been no word from the immigration department regarding the invitation rounds. Is that a usual practice?
> I submitted my EOI on the 3rd with 70 Points


i guess there could be a round on 10th May, just my thought


----------



## aussieIndian (May 7, 2017)

*Not invited for Visa 189 even though I have more points than cut-off?*

The April 12 round of Visa 189 Skill select were published on skill select site. I saw that the cut-off for 2613 is 65 points, with visa date of effect 04/04/17. I had submitted my EOI on 18/03/17 with points 65, for 261313. and never updated my EOI after that. But still I wasn’t invited. Any clue what’s going on?
And more importantly, is there something I can do about it?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

aussieIndian said:


> The April 12 round of Visa 189 Skill select were published on skill select site. I saw that the cut-off for 2613 is 65 points, with visa date of effect 04/04/17. I had submitted my EOI on 18/03/17 with points 65, for 261313. and never updated my EOI after that. But still I wasn’t invited. Any clue what’s going on?
> And more importantly, is there something I can do about it?


If I am not mistaken, the information published on website had errors. Few others also had flagged it over here.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

There should be a 10th May round, although not updated on DIPB page. Fingers crossed, expecting an invite this Wednesday.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

aussieIndian said:


> The April 12 round of Visa 189 Skill select were published on skill select site. I saw that the cut-off for 2613 is 65 points, with visa date of effect 04/04/17. I had submitted my EOI on 18/03/17 with points 65, for 261313. and never updated my EOI after that. But still I wasn’t invited. Any clue what’s going on?
> And more importantly, is there something I can do about it?


If your EOI was for a 189 visa, then you should have received an invitation already. I would double-check your EOI is correct - 189 visa, 261313 occupation code, 65 points, DOE before 04/04/2017.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aussieIndian said:


> The April 12 round of Visa 189 Skill select were published on skill select site. I saw that the cut-off for 2613 is 65 points, with visa date of effect 04/04/17. I had submitted my EOI on 18/03/17 with points 65, for 261313. and never updated my EOI after that. But still I wasn’t invited. Any clue what’s going on?
> And more importantly, is there something I can do about it?


i think there is typographical error in skill select page, it should be 75 points for 2613xx


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

All,

Software Engineer - Updated 189 EOI on 3rd May with 70 points.
When can I expect my invite ?


----------



## cihany (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've submitted my EOI today (8 May 17) for External Auditor occupation with 70 points. When should I expect the invite? I am based in Australia already. (not sure if that makes any difference though)

Many thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

cihany said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI today (8 May 17) for External Auditor occupation with 70 points. When should I expect the invite? I am based in Australia already. (not sure if that makes any difference though)
> 
> Many thanks


probably in August, just my guess


----------



## ddrabadia (May 4, 2017)

cihany said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI today (8 May 17) for External Auditor occupation with 70 points. When should I expect the invite? I am based in Australia already. (not sure if that makes any difference though)
> 
> Many thanks


Probably July or August since your occupation ceiling is full for the current financial year.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

cihany said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI today (8 May 17) for External Auditor occupation with 70 points. When should I expect the invite? I am based in Australia already. (not sure if that makes any difference though)
> 
> Many thanks


Next year maybe.


----------



## rao_ad (Oct 11, 2016)

*Invite Querry*

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI with 60 points, for Electrical Engineer Code: 233311. Should I expect my invite in the first round of May, as this occupation is not included in Pro Rata??


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points, for Analyst Programmer: 261311.
Could you please advise on when can I expect to get an invite?

Regards


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

*EOI Submitted 9/5/2017*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI today i.e. 9th Mat 17 with 70 points for 261313. What are the chances of getting ITA before July. From what I have read in forum's quota for this year is already full and I will have to wait till July.
If so what are the chances in July. Also if i receive ITA post July shall I refrain from obtaining PCC now as it will limit time in hand before I make the first Australian Visit.

Regards


----------



## Ismail_Aus (Sep 23, 2016)

It has been 3 months now after submitting the PCC and medicals. Still it says "Assessment in Progress" and nothing happens. Could there be a reason for this delay. It has been a long waiting period. Anything else should be done or followed up. if Yes How?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ismail_Aus said:


> It has been 3 months now after submitting the PCC and medicals. Still it says "Assessment in Progress" and nothing happens. Could there be a reason for this delay. It has been a long waiting period. Anything else should be done or followed up. if Yes How?


Its normal, there has been almost no grants now, so just waiting remains. You can of course drop them a line and see where you are at.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guys isnt the round suppose to be today?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> guys isnt the round suppose to be today?


i think the round happened, lets wait for someone to update their status


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today i.e. 9th Mat 17 with 70 points for 261313. What are the chances of getting ITA before July. From what I have read in forum's quota for this year is already full and I will have to wait till July.
> If so what are the chances in July. Also if i receive ITA post July shall I refrain from obtaining PCC now as it will limit time in hand before I make the first Australian Visit.
> ...


i think you will get invite in July

initiate pcc action once you are sure of receiving invite and applying visa in next 15-20 days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> i think the round happened, lets wait for someone to update their status


yes... its very quiet though on all fronts.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> yes... its very quiet though on all fronts.


heard on other platform that some electrical engineer received an invite but it is yet to be confirmed...


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I received my 189 invitation today.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

deorox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 189 invitation today.


Your ANZSCO code?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

deorox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 189 invitation today.




First of all, many congratulations to you.

Please share your details n timeline. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

ark_aus said:


> First of all, many congratulations to you.
> 
> Please share your details n timeline. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

Thank you. Is my signature visible on the thread? I am new to this forum. Structural Engineer, 60 points, invited for 189 (both 189 and 489 family sponsored was selected). Also, EA assessment took 13 days on Fast track (accord).


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

deorox said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Is my signature visible on the thread? I am new to this forum. Structural Engineer, 60 points, invited for 189 (both 189 and 489 family sponsored was selected). Also, EA assessment took 13 days on Fast track (accord).




Oops. Might be cos I am using ipad where signatures are not shown. 

Anyway, thank you for sharing your details. 

Again many congratulations for your invite and wish you a speedy visa grant. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

deorox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my 189 invitation today.


congratulations mate... i guess you are a structural engineer ??

this may help you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... i guess you are a structural engineer ??
> 
> this may help you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Thank you very much and for sharing the information as well. Yes a very lucky structural engineer in this case seeing that so many people are waiting for invites.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Need a quick help here pls.
One of my friend has got a mail for NSW nomination. Last date is 12th May for this.
Since his ACS validity is expired , he is re-applying. ACS has responded saying he has to get the docs notarized again. The problem is, he has apply for nomination by 12th May. Not sure if he could complete the ACS by 12th May even if he submits the notarized docs today or tomo. 

My question is , can we go ahead and submit nomination with the outdated ACS ? will the application be rejected or they will send back to us asking for new ACS.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need a quick help here pls.
> One of my friend has got a mail for NSW nomination. Last date is 12th May for this.
> Since his ACS validity is expired , he is re-applying. ACS has responded saying he has to get the docs notarized again. The problem is, he has apply for nomination by 12th May. Not sure if he could complete the ACS by 12th May even if he submits the notarized docs today or tomo.
> ...



According ACS skill assessment is valid for 2 years but Dibp 3 years.

In most cases they might ask for new one.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

I got invited today?
I tried to book PTE for my wife to show functional English but no test dates available until July.

Also, I did health check for student visa last December? Do I need to take all the health exam parts again or just put our HAP ID and wait CO to decide which parts we need to be examined further.

Thanks,

Congratulations all members on being invited today and fingers crossed for soon grant.


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

Hi anyone got fresh 189 invite for 261313 . Or has anyone heard of getting fresh invite?

Regards

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

amigos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited today?
> I tried to book PTE for my wife to show functional English but no test dates available until July.
> ...


If you arent using partner points , why not get a letter from Uni ?

If you are then guess try for IELTS / TOEFL, she needs minimum score I reckon.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> If you arent using partner points , why not get a letter from Uni ?
> 
> If you are then guess try for IELTS / TOEFL, she needs minimum score I reckon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Her bacherler was not instructed in English.
Yes, she just need 4.5 overall Ielts but no test dates available, the earliest date for ielts will be in June 3 but have to wait 2 weeks for results


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

amigos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited today?
> I tried to book PTE for my wife to show functional English but no test dates available until July.
> ...


Hi Many congratulations,

What was you ANZSCO code?

Regards

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

Also where are you located you can try for some other nearby center if suitable dates are available?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

mohit627 said:


> Also where are you located you can try for some other nearby center if suitable dates are available?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


@Mohit627: please see my signature.

I am in Perth, Australia now


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

amigos said:


> @Mohit627: please see my signature.
> 
> I am in Perth, Australia now


Apologies I am using phone may be that's why I can't see your signature.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

amigos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited today?
> I tried to book PTE for my wife to show functional English but no test dates available until July.
> ...


i think health check for 189 visa are different from that for student visa, case officer may ask you to do fresh test

test for proving functional english can be taken even after filing visa application, book the next available slot

alternatively you can get a letter from college/university stating that language of instruction was English(if the case is like that)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohit627 said:


> Hi anyone got fresh 189 invite for 261313 . Or has anyone heard of getting fresh invite?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




There are going to be no invites for 26131* till July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrabadia (May 4, 2017)

I received my invitation on wednesday. 189 lodged on same day.
Bridging visa granted but not in effect due to wife's current student visa.
Any point applying for Bridging visa E???
All documents are ready to be uploaded including medicals, PCC form 80 and 1221?


----------



## Jawaz (Feb 8, 2017)

26 April results..

huge decrease in EOIs compared to march or even Feb

26 April 2017


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> i think health check for 189 visa are different from that for student visa, case officer may ask you to do fresh test
> 
> test for proving functional english can be taken even after filing visa application, book the next available slot
> 
> alternatively you can get a letter from college/university stating that language of instruction was English(if the case is like that)


Thanks Sultan,

I mean, can I be waived some part of the health test because it is still valid and asked to take other required parts that has not been tested.

If my wife has not take English test at the time of application lodged, for the question 'Has the applicant undertaken an English test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter', I tick No but the question 
'Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability, I tick Yes. Is it right?

Do I need to wait till CO ask to provide evidence or can upload anytime as soon as my wife having English test results.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

amigos said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> 
> I mean, can I be waived some part of the health test because it is still valid and asked to take other required parts that has not been tested.
> 
> ...


waiving off some health check depends on DIBP, in my assumption they wont do that

upload the proof for functional english skills of spouse, dont wait for co to ask that


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points, for Analyst Programmer: 261311 on 7th May.
Could you please advise on when can I expect to get an invite?


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

*EOI 189 Architect: 232111, on 14th May.*

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points, for Architect (ANZSCO Code: 232111), on 14th May.

Age 30
Degree 15
Ielts 0
Aus education 5
Aus work Exp 10

Could you please advise on when can I expect to get an invite?

As the April round shows it is still pretty far to reach the occupational ceiling?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points, for Architect (ANZSCO Code: 232111), on 14th May.
> 
> ...


i think you will get invited in next round which probably will be on 24th May


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you will get invited in next round which probably will be on 24th May


Are you guessing this because of the occupational ceiling has not yet been filled?


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

*Invitation recieved ..in a fix*



sultan_azam said:


> waiving off some health check depends on DIBP, in my assumption they wont do that
> 
> upload the proof for functional english skills of spouse, dont wait for co to ask that


Dear

I received my invitation on 10th may 2017. Please help me by answering following queries

1. My wife is expecting and the baby is due in october . There was no option of providing this inforamtion in EOI, so what will be the procedure to officially inform them about this change?

2. Will the immigration office hold my case, or will it ask me to re-apply since beginning after child is born.

Kindly help

Regards

Aamir


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,
EOI applied on 16/05/2017
Electronics Engineer: 233411
Subclass 189
Total points:60
I will loose points for age after 16June 2017

Kindly advice my chances for invitation before 16 june.
Shall i write PTE & update the EOI now.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Nazeer Salim said:


> Hi All,
> EOI applied on 16/05/2017
> Electronics Engineer: 233411
> Subclass 189
> ...


I think there will be no invitation for 233411 before July because this occupation already reach its ceiling.

Cheers,


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*EOI submitted in March 2017*

Hi,

I am confused .. read a lot of threads regarding the same and most of the replies read that the max time of EOI invitation was a month.:flame:
I applied by EOI on 13th March 2017 with 65 points for 2613*, its been 2 months and havent recieved a reply. The status reads submitted and I expected a reply atleast within a month. Can there be anything wrong with the way i submitted or some info or its just their process thats taking this long.
Can anyone help me with this.

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused .. read a lot of threads regarding the same and most of the replies read that the max time of EOI invitation was a month.:flame:
> I applied by EOI on 13th March 2017 with 65 points for 2613*, its been 2 months and havent recieved a reply. The status reads submitted and I expected a reply atleast within a month. Can there be anything wrong with the way i submitted or some info or its just their process thats taking this long.
> ...


Invitation is based on the ceiling and for this all seats are filled and invitation start from july'17.

follow skill website SkillSelect


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply.. could you paste the link to occupation ceiling again.. not able to navigate


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. could you paste the link to occupation ceiling again.. not able to navigate


link is same go to tab 3 occupation ceiling

SkillSelect

"http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3"


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi. One query regarding marriage certificate. I have one but in that my wife surname was changed . Also I have passport with her correct surname. So in that case should I provide only passport as an alternative to marriage certificate. Or showing marriage certificate is mandatory?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Hi. One query regarding marriage certificate. I have one but in that my wife surname was changed . Also I have passport with her correct surname. So in that case should I provide only passport as an alternative to marriage certificate. Or showing marriage certificate is mandatory?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


-
Marriage certificate is mandatory.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Marriage certificate is mandatory.


Okies. But in that case my wife actual name and changed name after marriage is there which I never used. Will that be a problem.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Okies. But in that case my wife actual name and changed name after marriage is there which I never used. Will that be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk




Not a problem. Provide them change name evidence of change, if possible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Not used where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

I mean to say I have never used the changed name . It is just mention in marriage certificate. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with the following updates:

1. 10th May 2017 invitation round results.
2. State Nominations for the month of April 2017.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/10-may-2017-round-results.aspx

10th May round results


----------



## Sowmya Mohanraju (May 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Kindly help me please. I am working as an IT professional in India and my husband is staying in Australia under 485 post study work visa. On April 24th, we have applied eoi for 189 visa with me as a primary applicant and including him as a partner with 60 points in Electronics Engineer category. How likely will I get the invitation in july and if not in july when will I revevive the invitation? Please do share me some details regarding this. Based on your suggestions I need to decide my alternate options to move over there.

Many thanks!


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

*best time to raise an EOI for subclass 189*

Hi, 
Since the quota ceiling for software engineers is already reached what would be the best time to raise an EOI? Should I wait till July till the new quota is released for the next financial year or should i raise an EOI now? please advice on this.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

thesam said:


> Hi,
> Since the quota ceiling for software engineers is already reached what would be the best time to raise an EOI? Should I wait till July till the new quota is released for the next financial year or should i raise an EOI now? please advice on this.


You can submit the eoi anytime and it is valid for 2 years and it first cum first basis.. so i suggest submit eoi asap.

And may i know your points?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sowmya Mohanraju (May 20, 2017)

Sowmya Mohanraju said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Kindly help me please. I am working as an IT professional in India and my husband is staying in Australia under 485 post study work visa. On April 24th, we have applied eoi for 189 visa with me as a primary applicant and including him as a partner with 60 points in Electronics Engineer category. How likely will I get the invitation in july and if not in july when will I revevive the invitation? Please do share me some details regarding this. Based on your suggestions I need to decide my alternate options to move over there.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## jags123 (May 21, 2017)

*Eoi*

Hi,

what are the chances of receiving an invite in July'17 for the EOI submitted on 12th may for 261111 with 70 points under 189

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sowmya Mohanraju said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Kindly help me please. I am working as an IT professional in India and my husband is staying in Australia under 485 post study work visa. On April 24th, we have applied eoi for 189 visa with me as a primary applicant and including him as a partner with 60 points in Electronics Engineer category. How likely will I get the invitation in july and if not in july when will I revevive the invitation? Please do share me some details regarding this. Based on your suggestions I need to decide my alternate options to move over there.
> 
> Many thanks!


There are too many applicants for electronics engineer category

I don't think you stand to get an invite with just 60 points anytime soon in the near future 

You have to increase your score to atleast 65 to have a chance of getting an invite in the next 3 months 
Please explore your alternative options to move to be realistic 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Chance for to be 65 pointer in 2613xx ?*

Hi All,

I am currently a 60 pointer in 2613xx category and will soon become 65 by November 1st 2017 for my experience.

Q1 :

should I notify DIBP regarding my points increase for experience or will it change automatically ? (I have kept end date for current employer in EOI as blank and I am still associated with same company in same designation and in same project in regards to what I submitted for ACS)

Q2 : 

Will I stand a chance for invite if my points increase to 65 in November 2017 ?

P.S: I am trying hard for 20 in PTE but in vain so far.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently a 60 pointer in 2613xx category and will soon become 65 by November 1st 2017 for my experience.
> 
> ...


1. points will update automatically if you have kept end date as blank and if working in same company
2. yes you will stand a chance to be invited, but time of receiving invite will be guided by number of invites left and number of applicants in the queue ahead of you
3. Good luck for PTE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently a 60 pointer in 2613xx category and will soon become 65 by November 1st 2017 for my experience.
> 
> ...


As long as you have kept the end date blank, you don't have to update the EOI.
It will automatically increase your points to 65 on the day you become eligible 
However, you will lose your seniority in the queue and your EOI will be deemed to have been lodged on that day in November 


So there will be a few months wait after November also as only a small portion of the 65 pointers get the ITA in every round based on the seniority 

Going by past statistics, you would not have to wait for more then 3/4 months unless there is drastic change in the rules or a deluge of 70 pointers and above EOIs post November

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as you have kept the end date blank, you don't have to update the EOI.
> It will automatically increase your points to 65 on the day you become eligible
> However, you will lose your seniority in the queue and your EOI will be deemed to have been lodged on that day in November
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

I am in a similar situation. EOI filed on 11th April 2017 with 70 score for 261111 / 189.

1st July I will earn 5 points as I reach total 5 years exp milestone. Therefore my total score would increase to 75. The next round would hopefully be on 5th July 2017.

I am aware I will rejoin the queue and lose seniority of EOI. Will I still stand a chance in the first round (5th July) for an ITA ?
Ceiling was reached on 70 score btw for this year.

Please advise.

Regards,
Rahul 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I am in a similar situation. EOI filed on 11th April 2017 with 70 score for 261111 / 189.
> 
> ...


Get ready to celebrate on 5th July
You stand 99% chance to get an invite on that day with 75 points
With 70 points, I have ordered the champagne and you are worried with 75 points
Forget the queue

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As long as you have kept the end date blank, you don't have to update the EOI.
> It will automatically increase your points to 65 on the day you become eligible
> However, you will lose your seniority in the queue and your EOI will be deemed to have been lodged on that day in November
> 
> ...



As long as the update is automatic I am happy.

The only worry now I have is the number of invites that would be open. I hope the count is same as last year close to 5600. Its like heart in the mouth feel till I see the round opens.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Get ready to celebrate on 5th July
> You stand 99% chance to get an invite on that day with 75 points
> With 70 points, I have ordered the champagne and you are worried with 75 points
> Forget the queue
> ...


I am mentally prepared for 1st / 2nd round of July worse case but thanks, thats reassuring. 

Lest the occupation list gets revised and BA goes out of 189, do you think its worth submitting an EOI 190 as well for now ?
If i get through, I will have time to lodge visa until July end. By then 189 suspense would be also over.

Also I have done my Indian PCC / UK PCC / medicals and readied all my docs in hope of a direct grant. Any more advise / pre-requisites that I should be aware of please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am mentally prepared for 1st / 2nd round of July worse case but thanks, thats reassuring.
> 
> Lest the occupation list gets revised and BA goes out of 189, do you think its worth submitting an EOI 190 as well for now ?
> If i get through, I will have time to lodge visa until July end. By then 189 suspense would be also over.
> ...


What will happen to your EOI for 189 once you are offered the 190 invite?
Does it freeze till such time that you reject the 190 invite or does it remain in the queue and is eligible for the 189 ITA rounds also ?

I got no definitive answer and that is why I did not apply for 190.
It should not so happen that NSW sits on my application for months after giving me the initial invite, and my EOI doesn't get to participate in the 189 rounds

For me there is one more drawback in applying for NSW SS that I am already working in VIC and have no intention whatsoever of relocating to Sydney.
Members here all say that it is only a moral obligation, but I see in the near future it becoming a legal necessity which may lead to cancellation of your PR if not honoured.

I am sure that the Government will not make too many changes in ANZSCO codes eligible for visas so soon after the 18th April tsunami.
They will wait for the dust to settle and then start the next wave of changes 

I have posted a complete list of the documents one should submit as a principal applicant in one of the threads a couple of days back 
Go through the same. It is quite exhaustive and I don't think I have missed anything minor also

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What will happen to your EOI for 189 once you are offered the 190 invite?
> Does it freeze till such time that you reject the 190 invite or does it remain in the queue and is eligible for the 189 ITA rounds also ?
> 
> I got no definitive answer and that is why I did not apply for 190.
> ...


You read my mind... I have the same thoughts and therefore hesitant about filing 190.

Ok I will try to find your previous post comprising of the list of docs.

Many thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> What will happen to your EOI for 189 once you are offered the 190 invite?
> Does it freeze till such time that you reject the 190 invite or does it remain in the queue and is eligible for the 189 ITA rounds also ?
> 
> I got no definitive answer and that is why I did not apply for 190.
> ...


Hi,

So can I hope that it will take some time before the tsunami settles ?

I wish there are no changes to PR process for the upcoming year with the number of invites as is.

I also have another question. I got married two weeks back and in my EOI I menitoned the number of persons who would be accompanying me while I file Visa. Is that enough ? I could not see place holders to add dependent details directly in my EOI

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So can I hope that it will take some time before the tsunami settles ?
> 
> ...


As long as you have mentioned 1 person and that your spouse who is not a AUS PR holder or citizen would be included in your aplication, it's enough

However your troubles will start in proving genuine relationship as immigration world over expects 12 months minimum living together proofs to be granted PR after you get the EOI
Start thinking about how you will prove that it's a geniuine marriage 


Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As long as you have mentioned 1 person and that your spouse who is not a AUS PR holder or citizen would be included in your aplication, it's enough
> 
> However your troubles will start in proving genuine relationship as immigration world over expects 12 months minimum living together proofs to be granted PR after you get the EOI
> Start thinking about how you will prove that it's a geniuine marriage
> ...


I have the marriage certificate. I hope that would prove the legal marriage between us.

Also I am in the process of obtaining a functional english letter from her college to prove her medium of instruction of education was in English.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I have the marriage certificate. I hope that would prove the legal marriage between us.
> 
> Also I am in the process of obtaining a functional english letter from her college to prove her medium of instruction of education was in English.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the marriage certificates issued in India, do not have much weightage in international immigration.
When I applied for my PR in NZ, I had to give more then 500 supporting papers only for my relationship like joint bank accounts, joint hotel bills, Skype chats, emails over several months prior to marriage, joint assets, joint rental bills, neighbors and local friends affidavits that we are living together as a happy couple etc.
I applied for her PR only 6 months after our marriage as they require living together proofs.
We have a lot of weightage for marriage but unfortunately not so in international immigration 

As I said, English proofs etc. Are the least of your problem

post a question specifically on recently married couples been granted PR and see the answers you get and take necessary action to collect evidences which will be required 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Unfortunately, the marriage certificates issued in India, do not have much weightage in international immigration.
> When I applied for my PR in NZ, I had to give more then 500 supporting papers only for my relationship like joint bank accounts, joint hotel bills, Skype chats, emails over several months prior to marriage, joint assets, joint rental bills, neighbors and local friends affidavits that we are living together as a happy couple etc.
> I applied for her PR only 6 months after our marriage as they require living together proofs.
> We have a lot of weightage for marriage but unfortunately not so in international immigration
> ...



Thanks for info. I have already posted a question in the forum and came across the below link in which it states marriage certificate is enough

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-google-page-ranking-visa-application.html

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> You can submit the eoi anytime and it is valid for 2 years and it first cum first basis.. so i suggest submit eoi asap.
> 
> And may i know your points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I have only 60 points ( Age:30, Ielts: 10, degree: 15, Exp 5 ) and this is the maximum i can get.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks for info. I have already posted a question in the forum and came across the below link in which it states marriage certificate is enough
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-google-page-ranking-visa-application.html
> 
> ...


If it is true, then you have nothing to worry
That was not the case in NZ and as far as I know immigration laws and requirements between NZ and Australia are almost same.

In NZ I had to struggle to complete my proofs and had to postpone my PR application to 6 months after marriage although I was eligible earlier

I am just quoting from my personal experience with immigration NZ

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks for info. I have already posted a question in the forum and came across the below link in which it states marriage certificate is enough
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-google-page-ranking-visa-application.html
> 
> ...


Marriage cert, along with spouse details in each others passport should be alright.

Anything more is obviously merrier. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

*Receiving two invitation from 189/ 190*

Hi all, 

I am expecting an invitation for 189 on next round, which is probably on 24th of May, 2017, tomorrow. Before I have applied for 189, I have actually applied for 190 Tasmania, and have received an invitation on 19th of May, 2017. But, I am living in Sydney and really don’t want to go to Tasmania, if I can get an invitation through 189 and stay in Sydney. Tasmania was the last option for me. 

Could anyone please share knowledge regarding, if I have received an invitation from skillselect, am I still in the queue for 189 or they remove the name? On the other words, does one invitation stop me getting the another invitation?

Your prompt response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am expecting an invitation for 189 on next round, which is probably on 24th of May, 2017, tomorrow. Before I have applied for 189, I have actually applied for 190 Tasmania, and have received an invitation on 19th of May, 2017. But, I am living in Sydney and really don’t want to go to Tasmania, if I can get an invitation through 189 and stay in Sydney. Tasmania was the last option for me.
> 
> ...



1. have you marked 189 and 190 in same eoi ??
2. the invitation you have received on 19th May is from Tasmania state or from DIBP ??

3. if answer to 1 is yes, then i will suggest to put an new eoi specifically for 189 before 7.30pm IST today, so that you get an invite for 189 at 7.30 pm IST today


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

so, we are expecting a 189 invite today 7.30pm IST, 

invite for prorata seems next to impossible

who all are expecting an invite today ??


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. have you marked 189 and 190 in same eoi ??
> 2. the invitation you have received on 19th May is from Tasmania state or from DIBP ??
> 
> 3. if answer to 1 is yes, then i will suggest to put an new eoi specifically for 189 before 7.30pm IST today, so that you get an invite for 189 at 7.30 pm IST today


I have applied through 2 EOIs, for 190 I have received 2 emails as invitation from skill select and from State Growth Tasmania on 19th of May. 

The other EOI was submitted on 14th of May for 189 independently. 

Is the round due today at IST 7:30pm??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> I have applied through 2 EOIs, for 190 I have received 2 emails as invitation from skill select and from State Growth Tasmania on 19th of May.
> 
> The other EOI was submitted on 14th of May for 189 independently.
> 
> Is the round due today at IST 7:30pm??


yes, a round is expected at 7.30 PM IST today

it is good that you have separate EoIs, i expect you to receive an invite today


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, a round is expected at 7.30 PM IST today
> 
> it is good that you have separate EoIs, i expect you to receive an invite today


Thank you. I will let you know if I receive any response. 

Regards,


----------



## rachugh86 (May 23, 2017)

*EOI Lodged*

Hi,

I have lodged the EOI on 5th May 2017 with 70 points for subclass 189 Skillselect as 261112 - Systems Analysts.

When can I expect the invitation?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rachugh86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the EOI on 5th May 2017 with 70 points for subclass 189 Skillselect as 261112 - Systems Analysts.
> 
> ...


Hopefully 1st round.. which might happen on 5th july 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Good luck to those who are expecting an invite today....


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

I have submitted eoi today for chef 
With 65 pts 
What do u think about it guys 


Bag


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck guys!*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anyone guys?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

electrical engineer 
60 points
lebanon
eoi 11/5/17
invited 24/5/17

you may have seen this


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I have received the invitation at AEST 12:15 am for 189. 
Thanks all for the hope and guidance. 

On a different note, I have filled up the 17 page form in Immiaccount, it says it is now ‘ready to submit’, when do I upload the documents? Is it after submitting? 
Can I come back to edit something once it is submitted but the payments have not been made? 

Also, does anyone have any idea how long is the waiting time, once you submit the application?
Please advice.

Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## endo141 (Mar 21, 2017)

Received Invitation at 12:15am 

Civil Engineer - 189

60 points

Dont know what to do next to be honest.


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

endo141 said:


> Received Invitation at 12:15am
> 
> Civil Engineer - 189
> 
> ...


You would have received a link in your email from skill select. If you go to the link, you will be taken to the immiaccount, once you create an immiaccount, you will be asked to fill a 17 page application. Then you take it from there.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the invitation at AEST 12:15 am for 189.
> Thanks all for the hope and guidance.
> ...


congratulations for the invite, window to upload documents appear after visa fee payment, it will be considered submitted only after payment is made

processing time for visa application varies, you can consider average to be 4 months

read this for details wrt 189 invite http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

endo141 said:


> Received Invitation at 12:15am
> 
> Civil Engineer - 189
> 
> ...


congratulations - the link below can help you on next steps


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

May round is over, now let us look forward to June round, I expect the rounds to happen on 7th & 21st June,

lets continue the discussion in *June - 189 Invitation Thread *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-june-2017-a.html#post12541610


----------



## hkcivilengineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, I applied EOI yesterday and received invitation today for civil engineer

But I have a question about including my girlfriend in the applcation, as we are only de facto partners and i have difficulties to show we can living together (as we are living with my parents any rental agreement), also we dont have a joint account

Is it possible that I apply 189 visa on own and apply another 190 visa later to include my partner when we get married?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hkcivilengineer said:


> Hi everyone, I applied EOI yesterday and received invitation today for civil engineer
> 
> But I have a question about including my girlfriend in the applcation, as we are only de facto partners and i have difficulties to show we can living together (as we are living with my parents any rental agreement), also we dont have a joint account
> 
> Is it possible that I apply 189 visa on own and apply another 190 visa later to include my partner when we get married?


at the moment you can think of applying 189 for yourself 

later you can apply spouse visa for her when you get married and when you have sufficient documents to prove the relationship


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rahul:
Guys I am still waiting for my invite but got the medical done earlier this week, immiaccount is also updated with med result status and everything is ok.

Query - Whilst I was filling the 'my health declarations' for HAP ID / referral letter, there were system issues owing to which it didn't get generated with the first application. I had to do 3 times and it worked the 3rd time.
I had even reached out to the DIBP support team and they said its a known issue which they had rectified in my case. 

Now what should I do with the first 2 applications ? Support team said I can just choose 'remove' option and it will be withdrawn. However I later learnt form 1446 is used to withdraw. However the previous 2 applications don't appear anymore since I removed them.

I only see the 3rd application with my med result status. Hope this is ok and I won't face issues during visa lodgement ? Pls advice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Rahul:
> Guys I am still waiting for my invite but got the medical done earlier this week, immiaccount is also updated with med result status and everything is ok.
> 
> Query - Whilst I was filling the 'my health declarations' for HAP ID / referral letter, there were system issues owing to which it didn't get generated with the first application. I had to do 3 times and it worked the 3rd time.
> ...


when you get invite, click on APPLY VISA button inside skillselect, it will redirect to immiaccount, create a new account, the 17 page form will be populated by extracting data from eoi, regarding medicals thing, fill the HAP ID which has results of your medicals, i think this will be good,

let experts guide more on this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> when you get invite, click on APPLY VISA button inside skillselect, it will redirect to immiaccount, create a new account, the 17 page form will be populated by extracting data from eoi, regarding medicals thing, fill the HAP ID which has results of your medicals, i think this will be good,
> 
> let experts guide more on this


Just a quick question Sultan

You are advising Rahul to create a new IMMaccount once he gets the invite 

Any drawbacks if he uses the same account through which he has generated the HAP ID ?

I am asking because I already have a IMMiaccount through which my 457 visa was granted and I am also in the dilemma on whether to use the same account for the 189 invite or generate a new account.
I also don't know if it is legal to maintain several IMMIaccounts as per DIBP rules.

Any thoughts 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Just a quick question Sultan
> 
> You are advising Rahul to create a new IMMaccount once he gets the invite
> 
> ...



we can maintain several immiaccounts, and i think it is better to start fresh while applying 189 visa, just mentioning the HAP ID will correlate the medicals to his visa application


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> we can maintain several immiaccounts, and i think it is better to start fresh while applying 189 visa, just mentioning the HAP ID will correlate the medicals to his visa application


Thanks sultan. I will follow your guidance and create a new account once I get my invite and hopefully will corelate using the HAP ID, makes sense. 

Query - 
1) So i need not worry about my previous account which has (2 defunct applications) ?

2) I have just one email ID. Can I use the same email ID to create a new account ? I used it to create my old account.

This is critical for me because I have an agent and I don't want to give him the complete control where in he makes his own account etc. I have seen a lot of people complaint that agents dont share login details as the same agent login is used for other clients.

So far I have been creating account and letting him do updates, if any.

Pls advice.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thanks sultan. I will follow your guidance and create a new account once I get my invite and hopefully will corelate using the HAP ID, makes sense.
> 
> Query -
> 1) So i need not worry about my previous account which has (2 defunct applications) ?
> ...


yeah, use the same email ID

nothing to worry unless you are doing any fraud


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, use the same email ID
> 
> nothing to worry unless you are doing any fraud


Cheers, thanks..

Hehe, fraud what on earth is that 

Just want agent to be less of a nuisance.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Hello All,

I would like to apply PR for Australia. I have done IELTS in June 2016 with L6.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5 and the overall score is 6.5. I have done B.Tech in Electronics & Communication with 55 %. I have been consulting one MARA agent and would like ask your suggestions as well. I don't have experience in my any occupation. 

I have two options to apply PR under subclass 189 Independent Visa or subclass 489 Family Sponsered Provisional Visa. 

If I opt 189 or 489 then I must have to go with ELECTRONICS ENGINEER 233411 because under this occupation I cannot go further with 190 skilled State nominated visa. 

However, If I opt 190, then I can go with TELECOMUNNICATION ENGINEER 263311because this occupation is open for few states. Please suggest me what should I do. 

Points Breakage:

FOR 189 

AGE-30
EDUCATION-15
EXPERIENCE-0
PTE- 65 EACH (EQUIVALENT TO 7 EACH)-10

Total- 55 FOR Electronics Engineer

FOR 489 

AGE-30
EDUCATION-15
EXPERIENCE-0
PTE- 65 EACH (EQUIVALENT TO 7 EACH)-10
FAMILY SPONSERED: 10

Total- 65 FOR Electronics Engineer

FOR 190

AGE-30
EDUCATION-15
EXPERIENCE-0
PTE- 65 EACH (EQUIVALENT TO 7 EACH)-10
STATE SPONSORSHIP: 5

Total- 60 FOR Telecommunication Engineer


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Victor123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to apply PR for Australia. I have done IELTS in June 2016 with L6.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5 and the overall score is 6.5. I have done B.Tech in Electronics & Communication with 55 %. I have been consulting one MARA agent and would like ask your suggestions as well. I don't have experience in my any occupation.
> 
> ...


first of all decide on a occupation code, get your skill assessment by relevant authority and then submit eoi


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> first of all decide on an occupation code, get your skill assessment by relevant authority and then submit eoi


This is the main concern. Becuase my agent is not providing the real information. I need guidance which one I should prefer.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

1. select an occupation code which matches at least 70-80% of your job responsibilities
2. try to increase eoi points, it is tough to get things moving with 55


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. select an occupation code which matches at least 70-80% of your job responsibilities
> 2. try to increase eoi points, it is tough to get things moving with 55


Sir, I don't have experience. How about the 

FOR 489 Family Sponsered 

AGE-30
EDUCATION-15
EXPERIENCE-0
PTE- 65 EACH (EQUIVALENT TO 7 EACH)-10
FAMILY SPONSERED: 10

Total- 65 FOR Electronics Engineer

My cousin is living in Melbourne, and ready to sponsor me. What are the chances in this case? How much time will it take for all the process? Assessment from EA, EOI, Invitation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ielts - preparation - 2 months if your english is moderate; exam & results - 20 days
assessment from EA - 3 to 4 months
eoi - half a day
invite - depending on people ahead of you in the queue

in your scenario 489 FS seems a good option


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

*Is it possible to submit 2 EOIs?*

Hi,
I'm planning to apply PR on 189 as a software engineer and I have only 60 points.
Since cut-off marks for software engineer is 65 i thought of submitting 2 EOI, one in 189 subclass and another in 190 subclass (with 65 points). 
1.Is it possible to submit 2 EOIs?
2.As my main objective is to get visa through 189, what will happen to the 189 EOI if i get an invitation from 190 EOI?
Please someone advice on this.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thesam said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to apply PR on 189 as a software engineer and I have only 60 points.
> Since cut-off marks for software engineer is 65 i thought of submitting 2 EOI, one in 189 subclass and another in 190 subclass (with 65 points).
> 1.Is it possible to submit 2 EOIs?
> ...


Unless there is a miracle, you dont stand a chance to get an invite for software engineer with 60 points under 189

The entire last year I don't think the cutoff went below 65 points and in view of the 457 restrictions, the competition would be more this year.

So you should concentrate on the 190 visa and try to get an invite from one of the states.
If possible you should try to improve your points by getting more in English , then you can hope to get a 189 invite 

Cheers


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Thanks for your expertise on this forum, it helps a lot. My query is about bridging visa. I am in Australia on tourist visa and have submitted EOI on 27th May 2017 in occupation 231212. I won't be getting invite before my tourist visa expires. So if i go back to India and apply for 189 after getting invite, will i be eligible for bridging visa, will i have working rights on bridging visa.
thanks


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

sandy dhull said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thanks for your expertise on this forum, it helps a lot. My query is about bridging visa. I am in Australia on tourist visa and have submitted EOI on 27th May 2017 in occupation 231212. I won't be getting invite before my tourist visa expires. So if i go back to India and apply for 189 after getting invite, will i be eligible for bridging visa, will i have working rights on bridging visa.
> thanks


emmm good question .


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need experts comment here:

My supervisor's designation is incorrect in the statutory declaration for my current employer.
My ACS came positive with this statutory declaration and after the ACS assessment I found out that the designation is incorrect.

Right now I have submitted EOI and waiting for the invitation.
Now I am worried when I will be submitting this statutory declaration for DIBP then during employment verification whether this would be creating any problems.

My statutory declaration contains

Name – XYZ
Address – XYZ
Occupation – Senior Test Manager
Employer Name – Infosys Limited

This is to certify that Mr. abc (Emp Id - 123456) was an employee of the Infosys Limited and was employed full time (minimum 40 hours per week) from June 06, 2016 – till date as I am his Manager who interacted with and witnessed his work on a regular basis throughout the employment


In Occupation, i have mention Senior Test Manager and in the statement I have mentioned Manager. Actually, my supervisor is Manager not Senior Test Manager



Please help and provide your expert comments


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sandy dhull said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thanks for your expertise on this forum, it helps a lot. My query is about bridging visa. I am in Australia on tourist visa and have submitted EOI on 27th May 2017 in occupation 231212. I won't be getting invite before my tourist visa expires. *So if i go back to India and apply for 189 after getting invite, will i be eligible for bridging visa*, will i have working rights on bridging visa.
> thanks


why will you get bridging visa if you have crossed Australian border even before applying for another visa ???

i think you wont get it in the case mentioned


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need experts comment here:
> 
> ...


it wont be good to use this SD at visa application stage....


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

So what would you suggest??
Do you want me to make a new SD and then use that one??
Will that work??
I read somewhere in the thread that you are supposed to upload SD that was used in ACS assessment. Is it correct??

Please suggest


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arvindjoshi said:


> So what would you suggest??
> Do you want me to make a new SD and then use that one??
> Will that work??


that will be better, or if you can get a letter from company HR then that will be the best



arvindjoshi said:


> I read somewhere in the thread that you are supposed to upload SD that was used in ACS assessment. Is it correct??
> 
> Please suggest


not correct, there is no such rule, 

process wise skill assessment is different from visa application


----------



## lolo28 (May 29, 2017)

*Giving up on invitation*

Hi there... am biomedical engineer with 60 points I have lodged EOI for visa 190 for over year now and still no invite received... is there any hope that I will be receiving one soon? Or should I give up?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lolo28 said:


> Hi there... am biomedical engineer with 60 points I have lodged EOI for visa 190 for over year now and still no invite received... is there any hope that I will be receiving one soon? Or should I give up?


10 is unexpected, i think you are waiting with 55 + 5(state nomination) 

try to increase eoi point by improving english or adding partner points and go for 189


----------



## lolo28 (May 29, 2017)

I already scored 8 8 7.5 and 7 in IELTS my problem lies in writing I too the exam 3 times to improve it every time I got 6.5 this was the only time I got 7 in it I don't think I can do better one of the previous results I got 8 8 8 and 6.5. I have new born baby now I cant retake the exam any time soon sadly and in Sep this year ill be loosing 5 points for age. My partner cant give me points unfortunately. It is bad situation as I was so close to get good results in IELTS


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

lolo28 said:


> I already scored 8 8 7.5 and 7 in IELTS my problem lies in writing I too the exam 3 times to improve it every time I got 6.5 this was the only time I got 7 in it I don't think I can do better one of the previous results I got 8 8 8 and 6.5. I have new born baby now I cant retake the exam any time soon sadly and in Sep this year ill be loosing 5 points for age. My partner cant give me points unfortunately. It is bad situation as I was so close to get good results in IELTS


Don't be disheartened, mate.
Try Pte academic once for the points purpose. In comparison to IELTS many have scored very got in Pte. You can let me know if you plan for Pte. Will try to help you.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lolo28 said:


> I already scored 8 8 7.5 and 7 in IELTS my problem lies in writing I too the exam 3 times to improve it every time I got 6.5 this was the only time I got 7 in it I don't think I can do better one of the previous results I got 8 8 8 and 6.5. I have new born baby now I cant retake the exam any time soon sadly and in Sep this year ill be loosing 5 points for age. My partner cant give me points unfortunately. It is bad situation as I was so close to get good results in IELTS


last they invited someone with 55+5 points was in Feb 2016

i think it will be better if you try PTE academic once, it will boost your score, if not then you can wait with original eoi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> last they invited someone with 55+5 points was in Feb 2016
> 
> 
> 
> i think it will be better if you try PTE academic once, it will boost your score, if not then you can wait with original eoi




I second that, plenty of time before September to try out PTE. Results cone out quickly 24-72 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Sultan. I hope the new SD will workout

I will create a new SD rather than getting it done on the company letterhead.


----------



## lolo28 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks guys , I don't know if there are PTE canters here in Jordan 
.... can I ask what would be the equivalent of my IELTS scores in PTE would I get the 20 points that easily taking in consideration my Level in IELTS


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lolo28 said:


> Thanks guys , I don't know if there are PTE canters here in Jordan
> .... can I ask what would be the equivalent of my IELTS scores in PTE would I get the 20 points that easily taking in consideration my Level in IELTS


79 or more in all(LRSW)


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

lolo28 said:


> I already scored 8 8 7.5 and 7 in IELTS my problem lies in writing I too the exam 3 times to improve it every time I got 6.5 this was the only time I got 7 in it I don't think I can do better one of the previous results I got 8 8 8 and 6.5. I have new born baby now I cant retake the exam any time soon sadly and in Sep this year ill be loosing 5 points for age. My partner cant give me points unfortunately. It is bad situation as I was so close to get good results in IELTS


did you asked for remark ?

My personal experience, my 2nd IELTS test, writing 6.0 so i asked for remark, remark result is 6.5, 0.5 band increased

my 3rd IELTS test which i took in March 2017, again writing 6.5 so i asked for remark too ! and the remark outcome is 7.5 ! my final result is R7.5, S7.5, W7.5 and L7.0, overall 7.5

i went for twice remark, and both with increase in band score


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

lolo28 said:


> Thanks guys , I don't know if there are PTE canters here in Jordan
> .... can I ask what would be the equivalent of my IELTS scores in PTE would I get the 20 points that easily taking in consideration my Level in IELTS


1. In Pte, you would require scoring 79 or above for 20 points.
2. Pte and IELTS are different exams, can't really compare the two but many who have struggled in IELTS have got good scores in Pte. So, there is hope.
3. As you said that you have trouble in writing, Pte can be the way forward as writing in Pte is comparatively easy.
4. To start Pte preparation, get these three books-
The official guide to pte academic
Macmillan
Practice plus key.
Also, watch youtube videos by Navjot Brar and E2 language.
Hope this helps.


----------



## denverule (Jun 1, 2017)

Dear Expats,

ANZSCO Code: 233111 Chemical Engineer
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 Points
Work Exp - 10 points
PTE - 10 Points
Total - 65 Points.

Please I would like to know if I can i expect my ITA on next round i.e. on 7th June?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

nishish said:


> 1. In Pte, you would require scoring 79 or above for 20 points.
> 2. Pte and IELTS are different exams, can't really compare the two but many who have struggled in IELTS have got good scores in Pte. So, there is hope.
> 3. As you said that you have trouble in writing, Pte can be the way forward as writing in Pte is comparatively easy.
> 4. To start Pte preparation, get these three books-
> ...


i manage to score band 7.0 in IELTS but scored badly in PTE


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

denverule said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233111 Chemical Engineer
> Age - 30 points
> ...


i think you will be invited in next round


----------



## denverule (Jun 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you will be invited in next round


.

Okay thanks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for EOI on 28th April for 231312 code with 65 points and 70 for 190 invite.
Now my current company is willing to file L1 for US. I am not sure whether to proceed with it or only concentrate on PR as they may ask for a commitment of 2 years. I am bit confused.
Please suggest.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 28th April for *231312 *code with 65 points and 70 for 190 invite.
> Now my current company is willing to file L1 for US. I am not sure whether to proceed with it or only concentrate on PR as they may ask for a commitment of 2 years. I am bit confused.
> Please suggest.


231312 - is this the correct code ??


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 231312 - is this the correct code ??


OOPS!!! My bad 261312 - developer programmer.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 28th April for 231312 code with 65 points and 70 for 190 invite.
> Now my current company is willing to file L1 for US. I am not sure whether to proceed with it or only concentrate on PR as they may ask for a commitment of 2 years. I am bit confused.
> Please suggest.





animesh1d said:


> OOPS!!! My bad 261312 - developer programmer.


in this case, i expect an invite for your eoi in November, i can be wrong

take decision accordingly


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> in this case, i expect an invite for your eoi in November, i can be wrong
> 
> take decision accordingly



Thanks for your reply. 189 for November(hopefully max time :fingerscrossed but 190 can be early, rite? 
Now from my company some people applied for PR for Australia and they went to Aus with
job from here. I am also hoping the same as 457 is closed now. I don't want to get in a situation where L1 will get rejected (rejection rate is high for L1) or if approved then after all visa grant for Aus, they may not entertain my Australian PR. 

I am just exploring all the options.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Thanks for your reply. 189 for November(hopefully max time :fingerscrossed but 190 can be early, rite?
> Now from my company some people applied for PR for Australia and they went to Aus with
> job from here. I am also hoping the same as 457 is closed now. I don't want to get in a situation where L1 will get rejected (rejection rate is high for L1) or if approved then after all visa grant for Aus, they may not entertain my Australian PR.
> 
> I am just exploring all the options.


190 is highly unpredictable


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 190 is highly unpredictable


but if you have 70pts for subclass 190, then should be fine


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> but if you have 70pts for subclass 190, then should be fine


190 not works like 189, but yeah high points have high chances


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 28th April for 231312 code with 65 points and 70 for 190 invite.
> Now my current company is willing to file L1 for US. I am not sure whether to proceed with it or only concentrate on PR as they may ask for a commitment of 2 years. I am bit confused.
> Please suggest.




After july 1st... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> After july 1st...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I go for onsite assignment for 1 year period then will there be any problem with my PR processing?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> If I go for onsite assignment for 1 year period then will there be any problem with my PR processing?


shouldnt be a problem unless you havent updated DIBP regarding the change in circumstances with respect to location & job


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

denverule said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233111 Chemical Engineer
> Age - 30 points
> ...


You should definitely get the invite.


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

*how to create 2 EOIs?*

Hi,
I need to create 2 seperate EOIs for 189 and 190. Can anyone explain how to do this. Do I need to create 2 seperate skill select logins?Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thesam said:


> Hi,
> I need to create 2 seperate EOIs for 189 and 190. Can anyone explain how to do this. Do I need to create 2 seperate skill select logins?Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


yes - 2 separate EoIs/skill select login


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi 
i have submitted my EOI for software engineer job with 65 points (189 visa). What is chance of getting IOA? or should i opt for 190 visa too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Apple_msc said:


> Hi
> i have submitted my EOI for software engineer job with 65 points (189 visa). What is chance of getting IOA? or should i opt for 190 visa too?


You should get an invitation in 189 also, but it will be a long wait till Oct/Nov 2017 (Debatable)

If you dont mind being tied to live and work for a particular state for 2 years (Debatable) , you can go the 190 route and get a faster Invite with 70 points

But again how fast the state will actually sponsor you remains to be seen

Cheers


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

I have submitted EOI for 189 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydd said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next year?


You should get an invite by OCT/NOV

cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

When is the next round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> When is the next round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


today SkillSelect

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-invitations-june-2017-a-6.html#post12606826


----------



## joy greek (Jun 18, 2017)

*Architects work experience*



anupama.arch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points, for Architect (ANZSCO Code: 232111), on 14th May.
> 
> ...


Hi anumapa.arch, 

I am an architect currently 457 sponsored, but I am not registered here in Australia yet. Therefore I cannot be technically employed as "Architect" even if I am sponsored as such. 

I want to apply for the 189 visa and I am currently filling my EOI. As I am claiming 5 points for oz working experience, I just want to be sure that my current job position (not 'Architect') is not a problem. May I ask if you are registered in Australia or you had my same situation (and if so, if you have got any problem or if you have any suggestion).

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much and I hope you will receive you grant letter soon!


----------



## chase4321 (Jun 20, 2017)

I have submitted EOI on 13 April 2017 for software engineer 261313. 65 points. When can i expect an invite?thanks


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

chase4321 said:


> I have submitted EOI on 13 April 2017 for software engineer 261313. 65 points. When can i expect an invite?thanks


Hopefully, you will get it at the end of August or September first round.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is time we look forward to July rounds, especially prorata occupation applicants who have been waiting for long

Please join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-july-2017-a.html#post12682649 for further discussion on 189 invitations


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> ...


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello Experts , 

Need your expert advice on the Invite , 
What are the chances of getting Invite on 60 (189 SubClass) or 65 (190 SubClass) Points.?


Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
IELTS 0 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 60 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW June 26 2017---60 + 5 (SS) = 65 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 July 19 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Hello Experts ,
> 
> Need your expert advice on the Invite ,
> What are the chances of getting Invite on 60 (189 SubClass) or 65 (190 SubClass) Points.?
> ...


No chance, you need 5 more points. Get 10 English points. Try PTE if you can or 5 points from other areas.

New thread here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5130-189-eoi-invitations-august-2017-a-4.html


----------



## jawahimanshu (Sep 21, 2017)

Got invitation on 20 Sep 2017. I have just realized a mistake i have done while Filing EOI. According to ACS report my employment to claim points should be after April 2012(should be 01 May 2012) for the code i applied (261313 - Software Engineer). But in EOI, i mentioned 01 Apr 2012 by mistake. So according to this scenario on 30 March 2017 my points increased to 65 but in real scenario(according to ACS) points should increase on 30 April 2017.
Now i am in stage of submitting the application. Please provide your inputs how to rectify this at this stage?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jawahimanshu said:


> Got invitation on 20 Sep 2017. I have just realized a mistake i have done while Filing EOI. According to ACS report my employment to claim points should be after April 2012(should be 01 May 2012) for the code i applied (261313 - Software Engineer). But in EOI, i mentioned 01 Apr 2012 by mistake. So according to this scenario on 30 March 2017 my points increased to 65 but in real scenario(according to ACS) points should increase on 30 April 2017.
> Now i am in stage of submitting the application. Please provide your inputs how to rectify this at this stage?


If that doesn't change your claimed points then enter same as in EOI. No problem should happen.


----------

